# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как установить ключ защиты для конф."Бухгалтерия строительной организации"?

## akhmadullin

Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.202)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия строительной организации, редакция 2.0 (2.0.27.2)
При старте конфигурации пишет "Не найдены файлы защиты конфигурации", а при проводке Реализации строительных услуг в панели сообщений пишет "Не найден ключ защиты". 
Что делать?

----------


## Ламия

драйвера на ключ не установлены значит.в варианте полной установки они есть.плюс в программе надо указать путь к ним

----------


## akhmadullin

> драйвера на ключ не установлены значит.в варианте полной установки они есть.плюс в программе надо указать путь к ним


Драйвера на ключ установил. В консоли сервера СЛК 2.0.3.50 пишет: "MYCOMP:9099 Работает, ключи защиты не обнаружены"
Вопросы:
1. как ключи выглядят? брал полную сборку от новы.сс
2. прописывать ключи, как я понял, надо в "Сервис---Защита конфигурации" и указать на c:\Program Files\1C\Lisence\Bin" так?

----------


## akhmadullin

по поводу п.2 все верно, осталось решить вопрос с установкой ключей:
При запуске конфигурации всплывает Соединение с сервером СЛК - Серия 5586 - Внешняя компонента 2.0.3.50
И сообщение "Ошибка сервера: Не найдены ключи защиты"
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.14.537)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия строительной организации, редакция 2.0 (2.0.27.2) 
При нажатии на "Отмена" в служебных сообщениях пишет: "СистемаЛицензирования : Не найдены ключи защиты"
Что делать?

----------


## akhmadullin

Почитав форумы понял, что Катран хорошо защитили свою конфигурацию.
Видимо, придется покупать. 
Спасибо

----------


## vovchicnn

Всем: сломать их нахрен! Даже официальные франчи ровно так и советуют: вот вам ключ (флешка), засуньте её... и сломайте! Разводить этот ключик по сетке - зае...!

----------


## Sntim

> Всем: сломать их нахрен! Даже официальные франчи ровно так и советуют: вот вам ключ (флешка), засуньте её... и сломайте! Разводить этот ключик по сетке - зае...!


Подскажите как. Нужно.

----------


## cruslan

Та же проблема что и у Stima. 
Уважаемый vovchicnn не могли бы вы уточнить как именно установить ключИ..

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа! Теперь пишу для тех, кому не достаточно общего ломалова платформы: я и сам для семёрки делал подобное (для запуска БД она искала некоторый файлик, не находила - до свиданья, без всяких сообщений), более того делал идентификацию внешних обработок для конкретных БД (в других запустить нельзя). Так вот, читайте всю БД, ищите защиту, ломайте (удаляйте запрос ключа). не могёте - будьте добры купить!

----------


## akhmadullin

> Господа! Теперь пишу для тех, кому не достаточно общего ломалова платформы: я и сам для семёрки делал подобное (для запуска БД она искала некоторый файлик, не находила - до свиданья, без всяких сообщений), более того делал идентификацию внешних обработок для конкретных БД (в других запустить нельзя). Так вот, читайте всю БД, ищите защиту, ломайте (удаляйте запрос ключа). не могёте - будьте добры купить!


----------------
1. Открываешь в конфигураторе: Конфигурация - Открыть конфигурацию
2. Меняешь возможность редакции этой конфы: Конфигурация - Поддержка - Настройка поддержки - Включить возможность изменения
3. В появившемся окошке выбираешь вторую строчку: "Разрешить редактирование с поддержкой" (вроде так звучит)
4. Правой кл.мыши на названии конфы - Свойства - Модуль обычного приложения -Открыть
5. Находишь процедуру ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()

Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()

Находим строчку
ИМП_Непоставляемый.глИници  ализироватьЗащитуКонфигур  ации(глКомпонентаЗащиты);
и рисуем //
Должно получиться так: //ИМП_Непоставляемый.глИници  ализироватьЗащитуКонфигур  ации(глКомпонентаЗащиты);
--------------
главный косяк сей правки, что скрываются основные фичи этой конфигурации: возможность делать КС-ки и прочие полезные вещи, то есть конфа становится бухгалтерией предприятия. 
З.Ы. спасибо за предоставленный способ Монте!

----------

igor_nko (08.06.2013), kolob0k (25.07.2017), Ktatna (13.11.2014), Rozhko (04.12.2017), sveta333 (03.12.2016), Yamarfel (04.11.2015), бертуся (25.05.2016)

----------


## Sntim

Ремовать инициализацию защиты не проблема. Как подменить компилированный *ИМП_Непоставляемый*.

----------


## akhmadullin

а как это сделать?

----------


## Sntim

Знал бы...
Не спрашивал бы...

----------


## dukee

Попрежнему актуально.
Никто задачу не решил?

----------


## koloboc74

я решил , компилированный ИМП_Непоставляемый нужно сначала декомпелировать и закоментировать  там нужные строки

----------


## mr.ruli

> я решил , компилированный ИМП_Непоставляемый нужно сначала декомпелировать и закоментировать  там нужные строки


может подскажитеИ?

Функция ИНАГРО_ИнициализироватьЗа  итуКонфигурации() Экспорт

	ПараметрыСеанса.ИНАГРО_Сис  темаЗащитыИнициализирован  а = Истина;//Ложь;
	КомпонентаПодключена = Истина;
	глБСПУ = Истина;
	глБЭМКЗ = Истина;
	глБСПУ_БЭМКЗ = Истина;

	Если  ИНАГРО_ПодключитьКомпонен  уСЛК() Тогда  //НЕ
		КомпонентаПодключена = Истина;//Ложь;
	КонецЕсли;

	Если КомпонентаПодключена Тогда     //Эрулан
		Попытка
			МенеджерЛицензий = Новый("AddIn.Licence.LicenceExtension20");
		Исключение
			Сообщить(ОписаниеОшибки());
			КомпонентаПодключена = Ложь;
		КонецПопытки;
	КонецЕсли;

	Если КомпонентаПодключена Тогда 
		КомпонентаПодключена = МенеджерЛицензий.Запуск(ИН  АГРО_ОбщийПовторногоИспол  зования.Серия());
		глБСПУ = КомпонентаПодключена; 
	КонецЕсли;

	Если КомпонентаПодключена Тогда
		#Если Клиент Тогда 
			Псевдоним = ИНАГРО_ОбщийПовторногоИсп  льзования.ИНАГРО_Получить  севдоним();
			ВерсияФайлов = МенеджерЛицензий.Получить  начениеПараметра(Псевдони  м + "Релиз"); 
			ВерсияКонфигурации = Метаданные.Версия;
			Если ВерсияФайлов <> ВерсияКонфигурации Тогда
				ТекстВопроса = "                                 ВНИМАНИЕ!
				|Файлы защиты не соответствуют версии конфигурации. 
				|Файлы защиты предназаначены для версии конфигурации " + ВерсияФайлов + "
				|Корректная работа конфигурации с указанными файлами защиты не гарантируется.";
				Предупреждение(ТекстВопро  а, 120);
			КонецЕсли;
		#КонецЕсли

		ПараметрыСеанса.ИНАГРО_Сис  темаЗащитыИнициализирован  а = Истина;	
		Возврат Истина;
	КонецЕсли; 

	#Если Клиент Тогда 
	Если Метаданные.Имя = "БухгалтерияСельскохозяйс  венногоПредприятия"	Тогда 
		ИмяМет = "ИН-АГРО: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины";
	ИначеЕсли Метаданные.Имя = "БухгалтерияЭлеватораМель  ицыИКомбикормовогоЗавода  ляУкраины" Тогда	 
		ИмяМет = "ИН-АГРО: Бухгалтерия элеватора, мельницы и комбикормового завода для Украины";
	Иначе	 
		ИмяМет = "ИН-АГРО: Комплексное решение сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины";
	КонецЕсли;
	ТекстВопроса = "                                 ВНИМАНИЕ!
	|Не удалось инициализировать систему аппаратной защиты
	|для конфигурации " + ИмяМет +".
	|Подсистема не будет работать корректно без файлов защиты";
	Предупреждение(ТекстВопро  а, 120);
	#КонецЕсли

	Возврат Ложь;

КонецФункции // ИнициализироватьЗащитуКон  фигурации()

---------- Post added at 22:06 ---------- Previous post was at 21:24 ----------




> я решил , компилированный ИМП_Непоставляемый нужно сначала декомпелировать и закоментировать  там нужные строки


может подскажитеИ?

Функция ИНАГРО_ИнициализироватьЗа  итуКонфигурации() Экспорт

	ПараметрыСеанса.ИНАГРО_Сис  темаЗащитыИнициализирован  а = Истина;//Ложь;
	КомпонентаПодключена = Истина;
	глБСПУ = Истина;
	глБЭМКЗ = Истина;
	глБСПУ_БЭМКЗ = Истина;

	Если  ИНАГРО_ПодключитьКомпонен  уСЛК() Тогда  //НЕ
		КомпонентаПодключена = Истина;//Ложь;
	КонецЕсли;

	Если КомпонентаПодключена Тогда     //
		Попытка
			МенеджерЛицензий = Новый("AddIn.Licence.LicenceExtension20");
		Исключение
			Сообщить(ОписаниеОшибки());
			КомпонентаПодключена = Ложь;
		КонецПопытки;
	КонецЕсли;

	Если КомпонентаПодключена Тогда 
		КомпонентаПодключена = МенеджерЛицензий.Запуск(ИН  АГРО_ОбщийПовторногоИспол  зования.Серия());
		глБСПУ = КомпонентаПодключена; 
	КонецЕсли;

	Если КомпонентаПодключена Тогда
		#Если Клиент Тогда 
			Псевдоним = ИНАГРО_ОбщийПовторногоИсп  льзования.ИНАГРО_Получить  севдоним();
			ВерсияФайлов = МенеджерЛицензий.Получить  начениеПараметра(Псевдони  м + "Релиз"); 
			ВерсияКонфигурации = Метаданные.Версия;
			Если ВерсияФайлов <> ВерсияКонфигурации Тогда
				ТекстВопроса = "                                 ВНИМАНИЕ!
				|Файлы защиты не соответствуют версии конфигурации. 
				|Файлы защиты предназаначены для версии конфигурации " + ВерсияФайлов + "
				|Корректная работа конфигурации с указанными файлами защиты не гарантируется.";
				Предупреждение(ТекстВопро  а, 120);
			КонецЕсли;
		#КонецЕсли

		ПараметрыСеанса.ИНАГРО_Сис  темаЗащитыИнициализирован  а = Истина;	
		Возврат Истина;
	КонецЕсли; 

	#Если Клиент Тогда 
	Если Метаданные.Имя = "БухгалтерияСельскохозяйс  венногоПредприятия"	Тогда 
		ИмяМет = "ИН-АГРО: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины";
	ИначеЕсли Метаданные.Имя = "БухгалтерияЭлеватораМель  ицыИКомбикормовогоЗавода  ляУкраины" Тогда	 
		ИмяМет = "ИН-АГРО: Бухгалтерия элеватора, мельницы и комбикормового завода для Украины";
	Иначе	 
		ИмяМет = "ИН-АГРО: Комплексное решение сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины";
	КонецЕсли;
	ТекстВопроса = "                                 ВНИМАНИЕ!
	|Не удалось инициализировать систему аппаратной защиты
	|для конфигурации " + ИмяМет +".
	|Подсистема не будет работать корректно без файлов защиты";
	Предупреждение(ТекстВопро  а, 120);
	#КонецЕсли

	Возврат Ложь;

КонецФункции // ИнициализироватьЗащитуКон  фигурации()

----------


## Артем10

Вот пожалуйста http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1770.html думаю что помог вам в вашем решение!))

----------


## shmyga51

Вот так работает, и не требует ключа

Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()


	ОсвобождатьЛицензиюПриЗав  ершенииРаботы = ИмпНепоставляемый.Освобож  атьЛицензиюПриЗавершении  аботы();

	//Попытка
	//	ИмпНепоставляемый.Запуск();
	//Исключение

	//	ПараметрыСвязи = "";
	//	Если Не ИмпНепоставляемый.ЗапускМ  неджераЛицензий(Параметры  Связи) Тогда
	//		ПараметрыОткрытия = Новый Структура("ЗавершатьРаботу  Системы, ПараметрыСвязи", Истина, ПараметрыСвязи);
	//		ОткрытьФорму("ОбщаяФорма.И  пФормаНастройкиЗащитыСЛК"  , ПараметрыОткрытия,,,Вариан  ОткрытияОкна.ОтдельноеОкн  о,,,РежимОткрытияОкнаФормы.  БлокироватьВесьИнтерфейс);	
	//	КонецЕсли;

	//КонецПопытки;

	// СтандартныеПодсистемы
	СтандартныеПодсистемыКлие  нт.ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы(  );
	// Конец СтандартныеПодсистемы

	//РаботаСВнешнимОборудовани  ем
	МенеджерОборудованияКлиен  т.ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы();
	//Конец РаботаСВнешнимОборудовани  ем

КонецПроцедуры

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день У нашей организации есть 45 лицензии. У нас какимта образом работают сиволиш примерно 20 лицензии у нас подключено без ключа Usb флешки ественно когда входишь в 1с он ругается что нету свободных лицензии хотя 2 дня назад все работала   можете помочь как мне

----------


## Андрей Морозов

Расширение конфигурации позволяющее работать с конфигурацией 3.1.66.*
https://yadi.sk/d/nwodnLu1nSflTw пароль ru-board

----------


## zabanen

спасибо!

----------


## ПОЯ

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли решение моей проблемы.
У меня стоит лицензионная 1С. Бухгалтерия 8.3. Мне надо разархивировать базу 1С.Бухгалтерия строительной организации (БСО).
Она загружается, открывается, но сразу появляется окно с настройками. Я закрываю это окно и программа закрывается. Можно ли сделать так, что бы 1С. БСО не закрывалась?

П.С, Вот что нашла
2019.12.24 18:45:22.325 C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\1C\Licence\3.0\logs\li cenceaddin.20191224-184522.12104.v8_4B3_1a.log
2019.12.24 18:45:22.325
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Library: LicenceAddIn 3.0.15.7522 (i386)
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Path: C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\v8_4B3_1a.tmp
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Instance: 287637504
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 CommandLine: "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.16.1030\bin\1cv8c.exe" ENTERPRISE /IBName"Фа" /AppAutoCheckVersion /AppAutoCheckMode
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 ProcessID: 12104
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Mode: File
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 OS: Windows 10 10.0.18362 (x86_64)
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Computer: DESKTOP-0FQ1880
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 LocalIP: 192.168.88.215
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Session: Local
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Token: User
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331 Locale: ru_RU
2019.12.24 18:45:22.331
2019.12.24 18:45:22.333 Config: C:\ProgramData\1C\Licence\3.0\licenceaddin.conf (not exists, default settings used)
2019.12.24 18:45:22.333
2019.12.24 18:45:22.333 ForceUseConfig: 0
2019.12.24 18:45:22.333 KeepPreviousLogs: 0
2019.12.24 18:45:22.333 ServerAddr: localhost
2019.12.24 18:45:22.333 ServerPort: 9099
2019.12.24 18:45:22.333
2019.12.24 18:45:22.334 Enterprise: Server, 8.3.16.1030
2019.12.24 18:45:22.334
2019.12.24 18:45:22.334 Info: Localizing (ru) ...
2019.12.24 18:45:22.340 Info: Created client 5586
2019.12.24 18:45:22.340 Info: Connection settings (using "ConnectionString" value): 127.0.0.1:9099
2019.12.24 18:45:22.341 Error: (ELocalServerNotFound) Start "5586" failed - LicenceServer is not running on localhost "DESKTOP-0FQ1880"
2019.12.24 18:45:22.348 Error: (ELocalServerNotFound) Start "5586" failed - LicenceServer is not running on localhost "DESKTOP-0FQ1880"
2019.12.24 19:04:23.785 Error: (ELocalServerNotFound) Start "5586" failed - LicenceServer is not running on localhost "DESKTOP-0FQ1880"
ошибка.jpg ошибкашифр.jpg

----------

